# Looking for boarding in Tucson AZ



## Dressage Queen (Jun 5, 2012)

Lucky for you I don't live far from Tucson. There are a lot of places to board I know there's a place on houghton on the nicer side they have a GORGEOUS barn its a million dollar barn it's by adobe vet clinic, but there are others too. The only name I can think of right now is Horse Haven. Hope this was a little bit helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Quirk said:


> I am a new member and novice rider, my wife and daughter are more advanced and we have just arranged to purchase a horse after a thorough evaluation period with help from a very experienced friend.
> 
> We r relatively new to AZ. We live in Tucson. By August we need a place in Tucson to board him!
> 
> ...


 
Check out Mary Campbell at Raven Ranch, 520/975-2264, she's an excellent trainer and takes amazing care of the horses in her care. I used to train with her. 

Look up at Mt Lemon for a lovely getaway from summer heat or out in the Dragoons. Both are approx within 1 hr of Tucson. Oh.....try up in Showlow too, it's freakin' GORGEOUS up there. We used to live right above Miraval Spa and my husband worked for Native Air up in Showlow.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome, Quirk!

I highly suggest you call Royal Star Equestrian on the east side of Tucson. This is a two million dollar, 100% STATE-OF-THE-ART facility, with stable owner living on site, everything you could ever want from a stable, not to mention full service feed/turn out, mucking, etc...

The place is so clean you literally never SEE A FLY. The environment is totally "drama-free", so there are no nasty, in you're face people to contend with, however there are MANY KIND, KNOWLEDGEABLE BOARDERS (quite a few Grand Prix/ex-Olympic riders and horses board here!!) & no one has an attitude! If that sort of behavior occurs, boarders are asked to find other accommodations.

Anyhow, look up Royal Star Equestrian in Tucson. The phone # us listed as well as a number of photos...and don't be off-put by the boarding prices listed online. I believe she charges somewhere in the area of $250/month (again, this is a FULL SERVICE PROFESSIONAL LEVEL STABLE, so you cannot find a safer, more all-encompassing facility for NEAR THAT PRICE! (A place right next door which is less nice and has less to offer charges $700/month!! And they have no trails under their land ownership, so trail riding there is iffy! Not to mention the people there are some of THE MOST UPTIGHT A##-HOLES YOU'LL EVER HAVE THE DISPLEASURE OF MEETING!

Things in Tucson are weird and not like anywhere else I've lived. You either get dirt or gold, and very often there is no in between. Crappy analogy but I hope you get my point!

Seriously though, call Royal Star. You will not be sorry...and even if it doesn't fit your needs, the BO WILL help guide you to the best possible place she can think of. She us beyond helpful!

Best of luck! Let us know what you find!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Just wanted to add, re looking for a cooler get-away for the summer months, that given my husband wants us to move permanently to such a place and work toward such as our five year plan, we have been doing quite a lot out research.

Turns out, Prescott is highly "small town-ish"but still has all of the larger city-type ammenities. As well, interestingly, as being one of THE LARGEST horse communities on the west side of the country.

That would be my recommendation based upon your question and what you are hoping to find!! 

Very best of luck to you!
B2H :0)


----------

